# General > AquaTalk >  Please help me identify these fish.

## jacquetlc

Help needed to identify these fish. Need to edit my signature to make it look better. heh heh... thanks!
 :Grin: 





















Thanks. :}

----------


## |squee|

Pic 2: Duckweed
Pic 3:Probably _Echinodorus quadricostatus var. ''magdalenensis''_
Pic 4: _Hygrophila difformis_
Pic 5: That's an Endler's guppy isn't it? 
Pic 6: It looks like one of the common fish in LFSes... no name for it though. Can't remember.
Pic 8: "Koi" variety of platy I guess.
Pic 9: No idea  :Smile:

----------


## Quixotic

6. _Dermogenys pusilla_ (?)
7. _Iriatherina werneri_ (?)
9. Koi Swordtail
10. _Tanichthys albonubes_ - golden variety

----------


## Justikanz

My contributions:

From |squee|:

Pic 2: Duckweed. - Not duckweed, could be some form of Salvinia
Pic 3: Probably Echinodorus quadricostatus var. ''magdalenensis'' - Agree
Pic 4: Hygrophila difformis - Agree
Pic 5: That's an Endler's guppy isn't it? - Nope, this look very much like a wild guppy. Btw, it is *wild* guppy, not 'wild life' guppy. The patterns will vary a little with different individuals.
Pic 6: It looks like one of the common fish in LFSes... no name for it though. Can't remember. - Think it is a half beak
Pic 8: "Koi" variety of platy I guess. - Pic 9, is it? Most likely 'Koi' variety swordtail
Pic 9: No idea - Pic 9 or 10?

From Quixotic:
6. Dermogenys pusilla (?) - Yes, should be a halfbeak.
7. Iriatherina werneri (?) - Probably is. Should be one of the threadfin rainbows
9. Koi Swordtail - Agree
10. Tanichthys albonubes - golden variety - Agree. It is the White Cloud Mountain Minnow

Can I comment? Try to get a more focused pic for better ID-ing.  :Smile:  Otherwise, we can only guess from the rough body/fin shape.  :Smile:  A good example would be the guppy. A more focused pic would confirm whether it is a wild guppy or an Endler's Livebearer.

----------


## jacquetlc

Wow!  :Jump for joy:  All these names sound impressive sia... think I better label pics as pic A, B C etc ... this is pretty confusing for you to help me... yeah? 

Sorry for the chaotic-ness and thanks lots! 

I do agree with clearer pics... but u know how fast they move!!!  :Evil:  Argh... i tried so many times... these are still 'better' ones already given my pte ltd skills... heh heh heh  :Razz:

----------


## Wackytpt

patientANCE IS THE KEY WORD :P

----------


## solonavi

Agreee that pix 7 is a Threadfin Rainbowfish (Iriatherina werneri).

JC

----------

